# Colorado Blades



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't find these blades, They have a pink back Anyone Know where. I have checked all the usual suspects.
Erie Outfitters
J t
Silver Streak
Franks
Old Petes
Rodmakers
Big Papa
Fishlander
Jans Netcraft
Cranberry Creek







Also can't find what they used to call Granny Panties, Alot like Pink Panties but not quite

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Chad, What's Up. Did you run out of your Pink Duck tape?


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Not quite mark. LOL, I call this one purple vodoo but I saw some other purple Vodoo's not quite like this one. Maybe team OLDREDPETER can whip me some up.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

http://olepetestackle.com/Bulk Components.htm

"Off the Hook" is very similar.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Looks like a Silver Streak Purple Demon.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Mark, didn't see it before or didn't wait for all them to download, WOW what a selection 6 of each please LOL. Definately will be placing an order soon. Thanks Het I think I definately have options now.


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like blades they sell at HI way bait and tackle in Marblehead.
I believe Larry Lambert paints them but not sure.

Matt


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

mkormos23 said:


> Looks like blades they sell at HI way bait and tackle in Marblehead.
> I believe Larry Lambert paints them but not sure.
> 
> Matt


Defintely looks like a lambert blade (warf has them) I have a bunch of them but not that one. I have one that's the same pattern different color that's what leading me to believe it's a Lambert. I checked all my other sources and coming up empty to find it online. 

Chad just get some painted. I think I will too I know that blade worked well for you. Who doesn't like pink


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I hand painted up a copy of Pink Panties and Erie Rebel nick-named them Granny Panties. But hey... caught the first fish first time out.


----------

